# FNP-9 or XD-9???



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

Help me choose between these two models as my first 9mm. I understand that one is striker fired and other has a visible hammer, but would anyone who has used or owned both comment on your experience? Thanks!


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Donato said:


> Help me choose between these two models as my first 9mm. I understand that one is striker fired and other has a visible hammer, but would anyone who has used or owned both comment on your experience? Thanks!


Of the two, I would choose the FNP 9. I just feel like I'd be getting more with the FNP:

-three mags standard
-optional manual safety (may require some searching, but they exist)
-adjustable grips

The XD does provide some really cool features, don't get me wrong. I think the grip safety and the striker indicator and really great, and the loaded chamber indicator is probably the best "standard" indicator on the market, but an extra mag with the FNP is something I know is going to get used again and again. And while this is personal preference, I like hammers much more than strikers.

Truth be told, I don't think you can go wrong either way. Still, FNP is my choice for reasons mentioned above. Have you shot either of them?


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. Frankly, I was surprised by it. I expected all the XD lovers to plunge in with their opinions about the XD. No one has to convince me of the quality of the XD or FNP. I've not shot either one yet, but I've dry-fired both and they feel good in my hand. The other possibiilty is the Walther P99 AS which feels GREAT in my hand, but the price in Connecticut is close to $700.00 and I cannot justify spending that much on my first 9mm when there are other quality pistols well below that. Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, here's a vote for the XD. I have both the XD-9 and XD-45 and love 'em!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

RUT said:


> Well, here's a vote for the XD. I have both the XD-9 and XD-45 and love 'em!! :mrgreen:


Does the XD come with adjustable grips?


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Donato,

I say get the one that you think you like the best. All of the models you are thinking about are very reputable, quality handguns. Everyone has unique needs and preferences, so our imput isn't really worth much to you, unless you match preferences with whomever is giving you advice. I recently purchased the Beretta PX4 in 9mm, and I love the damn thing, so I would reccommend that to you... Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

Donato said:


> Does the XD come with adjustable grips?


Nope, and I don't really need them.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Donato said:


> Does the XD come with adjustable grips?


The standard XD does not. The XDm does.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if i get another 9mm the choice will be the fnp-9


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

I have FNP9 and like it a lot. Have shot a friends XD and it shot very well for me. Either would be fine handgun IMHO. Just depends on which type action you like best.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I love my XDm 9mm. Comes with two 19 capacity mags and two extra grips.


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

*FNP-9 it is!*

Final decision: FNP-9, SS, Bitone. The price was right: $497.00 + three mags. Also, I handled both weapons and both felt good in my hand, but the FNP felt a tad better and more natural. I also loved the light trigger pull on the FNP. I could have been happy with either, but the other issue is that the FNP is available now, whereas I'd have to wait for the XD9. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## ka-chow (Aug 6, 2009)

Gotta be XD. I can't stand hammers! 

More parts, more to go wrong, More to clean. hammer-less design is so much simplier.


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

ka-chow said:


> Gotta be XD. I can't stand hammers!
> 
> More parts, more to go wrong, More to clean. hammer-less design is so much simplier.


Well, this week I also picked up an XD-9 black matte, service model. It's awesome to shoot. So I have the best of both worlds - an FNP-9 and XD-9 and I like them both about equally, although I also prefer striker fired pistols.


----------



## wkister029 (Jun 24, 2009)

You have to make a choice if you want a striker fired pistol such as the XD, or if you want want the DA/SA trigger pull of the FNP. Some people can adapt and be able to adjust from the heavier first trigger pull and then shoot single action for the rest of the magazine, but others like to have a consistent trigger pull that never changes. Both are very high quality guns and will perform when needed, I have shot both and would feel confident with both, but if I had a choice I would chose the XD. I currently own the XDM 40 and love the pistol. I am also a fan of the 1911 and you can't knock Glocks either, they work everytime you pull the trigger. My recommendation would be to see if you can rent them both at the range and see which one feels the best in your hands and which one you shoot better. Shot placement is really important with defensive guns, so chose wisely.


----------



## ka-chow (Aug 6, 2009)

If it has to be a 9...(wish you'd go .40 or 45 but that's just me..)

GO XD9! Excellent pistols, reasonable price, lightweight, good customer service, good track record so far.

I love hammer-less design. 

Less parts, less wear and tear, less to learn-(ie.1 trigger pull every time ever shot), less for Murphy and his Law to screw up.


----------



## spongebobmac (Sep 1, 2009)

xd or xdm 9 , all the way


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't own either but my choice would be the FN.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd choose the M&P.

OOPS... Was that not a choice?

Jeff


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> I'd choose the M&P.
> 
> OOPS... Was that not a choice?
> 
> Jeff


That would be my choice.:smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've had the XD and a Browning Pro 40 (same as FNP) and still have the Browning. It's the only poly frame weapon I own. I like the idea of having a hammer, being able to file DA and SA,the ability to change the back strap,de cock. Both are well made and will do what you need them to do. It's a matter of personal choices and what fits your needs and hands best. In my opinion you really can't go wrong either way. If it was me though I'd take the FNP.


----------

